# Stronghold: Braveheart mit Stronghold-Sounds



## MatiasLuge (12. März 2021)

Seit ich die Stronghold Crusader Demo in der Combuterbild-Spiele ca 2004 erhalten habe, bin ich Stronghold-Fan. Und Braveheart ist sowieso der burner.
Also war ich so frei und habe beides mal kombiniert 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SsWHA3H89pE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Kennt ihr noch andere Videos mit ähnlichem Thema?


----------



## arrgh (3. April 2021)

Grandios!

Stronghold (1) ist definitiv ein Meisterwerk. Lässt sich heute noch wunderbar spielen, wie ich finde!

Zu deiner Frage :





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ocXv7u8iOb0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. April 2021)

Da haben wir auf steam schon mal drüber geredet^^


----------

